# Breeding Tips PLEASE!



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

Not sure if I posted this before. I get differing opinions about when/if guppies get too old to mate. I received a shipment of guppies that are between 3-5 months of age. So now they would be within 6-8 months of age. Long story but I only put the sexes together a couple of weeks ago. Trios in a 3 gal container. Wondering if they are too old now, or if there is still a chance they will mate. They all hang together. The two females chase each other in a circle since they are in a smaller container. Where never like that in my tank. They dont always chase though. Mostly near the bubbler which they seem to love. I suppose I should have kept the sexes together from day one. I bought them as virgins from a breeder. My mistake not to put them together. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have had guppies breeding at 2 years of age...i don't think yours are too old at all...i think that in a few months i am going to get rid of most if not all of my guppies and concentrate on something different..


----------

